# Police Officer Jon Coutchie



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Jon Coutchie*

Laguna Beach Police Department, California

End of Watch: Saturday, September 21, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 42
*Tour:* 6 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Motorcycle accident
*Incident Date:* 9/21/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Jon Coutchie was killed in a motorcycle accident at the intersection of South Coast Highway and Cleo Street while looking for a speeding vehicle that had evaded other officers.

His motorcycle was involved in a collision with a pickup truck in the intersection.

Officer Coutchie was a U.S. Army veteran. He had served with the Laguna Beach Police Department as a police officer for four years and had previously served with the agency as a part-time jailer for two years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Paul Workman
Laguna Beach Police Department
505 Forest Avenue
Laguna Beach, CA 92651

Phone: (949) 497-0701

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21839-police-officer-jon-coutchie#ixzz2ffVG5o3X


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Coutchie


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

R.I.P. Officer Coutchie


----------

